
CO2 Emission budgets and pathways consistent with limiting warming to 1.5 °C - masonic
http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ngeo3031.html
======
masonic
Related: "We Were Wrong, Climate Scientists Concede -- worst predictions of
climate change can be avoided"

[https://www.thegwpf.com/we-we-wrong-climate-scientists-
conce...](https://www.thegwpf.com/we-we-wrong-climate-scientists-concede/)

